
The Information Apocalypse Is Already Here, and Reality Is Losing - jbegley
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/craigsilverman/coronavirus-information-apocalypse
======
carapace
"It may seem a ridiculous idea, but the only way to fight the plague is with
decency." ~Ed Begley Jr.

Same goes for disinformation pandemic, eh?

Fidelity to reality becomes exponentially more valuable as time goes on. We
might rediscover _honor_.

